
Republicans – Obamacare repeal will strip planned parenthood of funding - DemiGuru
http://arstechnica.com/science/2017/01/ryan-obamacare-repeal-will-strip-planned-parenthood-of-funding/
======
wmccullough
You have to think at some point that this isn't about abortions for this
group.

With only 3% of PP services being abortions along with the fact that using
federal money for abortions is illegal unless the mothers life is in danger, I
really feel that there is more to this and my suspicion is that in the hubris
of these fools, they really feel that this is their last ditch effort to
control women.

I'm not trying to be obtuse or liberal here, what reason do they have for
this? They either don't realize the benefits that PP offer to women, or I'm in
some crazy ass Twilight Zone episode.

I'm open to feedback here. If someone can explain a point I haven't
considered, I'm all ears and I mean that honestly. What am I missing?

~~~
DemiGuru
I think you're forgetting their religious constituents. And their attempt to
appease/appeal to them. It is my understanding that this has been why
evangelical christians have been voting for them.

